# Zelnorm pulled off the market!



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just found out about this.http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/03/30/const...g.ap/index.htmlI haven't talked to my doctor yet, but I don't know what I'm going to do. Zelnorm has been a big benefit for me. I guess will see how bad the SIBO comes back after I'm forced to quit.


----------



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

I just read about a product being sold in the UK called motilium 10. I wonder if this could help those who are missing zelnorm?? The site is www.motilium.co.uk


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They have opened a retrictive access program for zelnorm now."(July 27, 2007) The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved a protocol that allows limited access to the drug Zelnorm for the treatment of chronic idiopathic constipation, or of IBS where constipation is the predominant bowel symptom. Access will be restricted to women under the age of 55 who meet special enrollment criteria administered through their doctor. Women interested in obtaining Zelnorm are encouraged to contact their doctor. We have posted a summary of the protocol here."http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/n...ry-news/zelnorm


----------

